# Problem with my Gaggia New Espresso Colour



## kingkomarac (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, This already happened and I took it to service and they charged me as they said it was hard watter and rocks in it and that black rubber ... And now it happened again! And I bought that black rubber seal or what is it called, changed it, had to put whole machine apart. But it is pretty easy and put back together and the cofee goes soooo slow, alost drop by drop. Does anyone have idea how to fix this? Thanx.

And here's the link to video..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

You will need to answer a few questions before this issue can be diagnosed

Are you filtering your water at all or just putting tap water straight into the machine?

How old is the machine?

Have you descaled it?

What coffee are you using, and how is it ground?


----------



## kingkomarac (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you filtering your water at all or just putting tap water straight into the machine?

- Yes, I'm filtering my watter but I suppose it still has some scale in that filtered watter.

How old is the machine?

- About a year and I took it already to the repair after this happened first time.

Have you descaled it?

- What does that mean? <i from croatia and can speek good english but still don know>[/I]

What coffee are you using, and how is it ground?

- Coffe is ok, it was coocking very good and now it is not so it is not a problem

---- And one more add: I have newer and older "sieve" and with old one it goes really slow, as you see dropping and with new one even watter won't go thruu.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Machines can get blocked up with limescale after a few months and should be descaled. The frequency required depends on how hard the water is in the area you live in, and how often you use the machine.

This link talks about descaling

http://5mcoffee.com/descaling%20your%20home%20machine.pdf

Is the sieve you referring to flat and fixed to the machine? or is it in the portafilter (the basket) and can be removed?

Can you please post a picture?

It sounds like limescale is the issue and descaling would be the first course of action to try


----------



## kingkomarac (Dec 11, 2011)

yesI have descaled it with a fluid for that purpoise. nowI know what that means.

and yes it is the silver "basket" that is removable from the hand I Was talking about.


----------



## kingkomarac (Dec 11, 2011)

And that's about it from your help?? Whel thanx....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, remove the shower plate then use a wide stubby flat head screwdriver and remove the outlet valve, use a paper clip or similar and poke into the brew head, then flush water through before replacing, this can flush any debris out without blocking valve again

mark


----------



## kingkomarac (Dec 11, 2011)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> hi, remove the shower plate then use a wide stubby flat head screwdriver and remove the outlet valve, use a paper clip or similar and poke into the brew head, then flush water through before replacing, this can flush any debris out without blocking valve again
> 
> mark


I partly understood what were trying to say. I know how to remove that shower and ofcorse there is that little valve that can be unscrewed. That is needed to do when I was changing the rubber seal. But don't know what you mean after I remove it and watter goes out.

Thanx.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

press the coffee button to push water through with the valve removed, this can flush scale from boiler


----------



## kingkomarac (Dec 11, 2011)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> press the coffee button to push water through with the valve removed, this can flush scale from boiler


Aha ok, but I have opened up the boiler to put new rubber so there is no scale in it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

